# Freundin verletzt



## Materox (19. Juli 2007)

Hi leute!

Hab einen Fehler getan und nun hab ich sie verloren meine Liebe...
Eigendlich fand ich das die Beziehung problemlos war aber jetzt wo alles den Bach runtergeht realisiere ich was ich für ein unsensibler Schuft ich nur bin.
Wir haben uns wirklich gut verstanden, sie aktzeptierte auch das ich auch Zeit für mich alleine brauchte, eben meine Freiräume nicht missen wollte. 
Doch diese Freiräume wurden immer größer. Ich habe sie so oft alleine gelassen. Zu oft gelogen das ich nicht zu ihr konnte, nur um mal etwas länger Computer zu spielen um für mich zu sein...doch war ich immer weniger für sie da.Wir telefonierten zwar oft..sahen uns 2 mal in der Woche doch wollte ich immer schnell von ihr loskommen um es mir allein zuhause am pc gemütlich zu machen. Einmal sagte sie mir das sie irgendwelche Probleme hat und das sie sich alleine fühlt doch ging ich nicht so sehr auf sie ein weil ich wichtigeres im Kopf hatte.
Ihre Familie ist ganz nett und sie ist wirklich ein besonderer Mensch, ich bin mir sicher das es da drausen wenige solcher Menschen wie sie gibt. Aber ich merkte das zu spät. Sie sagte mir mit Tränen in den Augen das es schluss ist. Aber nun vermiss ich sie doch so sehr. Ich denke ständig an sie. Ich sehs ja ein das ich sie verletzt habe. Will sie nurnoch zurück. 
Sie hat mich nochnie mit einem anderen belogen und ist so ein guter Mensch. Wenn ich daran denke was ich schon für blöde Weiber hatte...Wie kann ich meine Freundin blos zurückbekommen. Sie von mir überzeugen? Brauch sie doch so sehr.
Wer hat von euch schon so etwas, oder sowas ähnliches mitgemacht und kann mir tipps geben?

Materox


----------



## Nofel (19. Juli 2007)

Selber noch nie durchgemacht (zumindest nicht wegen dem PC sondern weil ich 6Tage die Woche Sport gemacht habe) und selbst dabei hatte ich immer ein Ohr für sie offen.

Also als ich dann Stress bekommen hab, hab ich den Sport etwas eingeschränkt. Also mit Bogenschießen aufgehört und dann nur noch 3 Tage die Woche in Fitnessstudio das dann nach einem Monat aufgehört weil ich das noch nie gerne gemacht hab sondern nur zum Muskelaufbau fürs Bogenschießen. Naja ende vom Lied ich hab alles aufgegeben und sie hat mich verlassen weil ich danach zu viel Zeit mit ihr verbringen wollte und sie das nicht wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Also was ich daraus gezogen hab. Nie wieder für eine Frau alle Hobby's aufgeben, aber ihr trotzdem jeden Wunsch von den Augen ablesen. Allerdings würde ich glaube ich an deiner Stelle den WoW-Acc löschen (nicht still legen), weil das hört sich wirklich schon fast nach einer Sucht an und dann noch mal mit einem Strauß Blumen in der Hand sie nach einem Date im Eiskaffee fragen und bei dem Date dann mit ihr darüber reden warum du keine Zeit hattest und ob sie dir dabei Helfen könnte weniger vor dem PC zu sitzen.

PS. ich würde wieder alles für meine Verlobte aufgeben, aber bis jetzt erträgt sich mich mit allen meinen Fehlern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2007)

Sie hat mich nochnie mit einem anderen belogen und ist so ein guter Mensch. Wenn ich daran denke was ich schon für blöde Weiber hatte...Wie kann ich meine Freundin blos zurückbekommen. Sie von mir überzeugen? Brauch sie doch so sehr.
Wer hat von euch schon so etwas, oder sowas ähnliches mitgemacht und kann mir tipps geben?

Materox
[/quote]
Hallo Materox,eigentlich hättest du ja dieses Schicksal auch verdient von deiner Freundin verlassen zu werden.wenn ich lese, dass du sie wegen Pc daddeln belogen hast, dann frag ich mich natürlich auch was du so für ein Mensch bist.
wie wichtig ist sie wirklich für dich?meist merkt man erst wie wertvoll einem eine Person ist,wenn man sie verloren hat und dann ist es meist zu spät...
doch vlt ist es ja noch nicht zu spät.wenn du ihr wie hier im "buffed-forum"(sehr seltsam) deine Gefühle mitteilst ist vlt noch nicht alles verloren.geh zu ihr hin,rede mit ihr.sag ihr wieviel du ihr bedeutest.schütte ihr dein Herz aus,denn sie hat dich ja auch unter Tränen verlassen,was ja darauf hindeutet das es ihr auch nicht leicht fiel.wenn sie nicht mit dir reden will,rede mit ihrer Freundin,ihrem Bruder oader gar ihrer Mutter.zeig ihr wie wichtig du ihr bist,zeig ihr das du sie zurück haben möchtest und für sie kämpfst...vlt habt ihr dann noch eine gemeinsame Zukunft vor euch...
viel Glück


----------



## Materox (19. Juli 2007)

Ach wenn ich doch nur mehr Zeit mit ihr verbracht hätte wär das alles nicht passiert. Das alles nur wegen meinem Computer. 
Soll ich nicht erstmal telefonieren wie und was sie noch für mich fühlt?
Schreib das hier ins Buffed Forum weil ich das Problem an meinem Computerspielen liegt und es vielleicht menschen gibt die das selbe erleben / erlebt haben. Hier sind ja viele PC Spieler. Vielleicht bin ich spiele süchtig...

Materox


----------



## Lorille (19. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerim (19. Juli 2007)

Probier das du sie an die strippe kriegst versprich ihr das du dich änderst aber lass esl angsam anghen nix überstüzen. Will dir jetz auch kein Vorwurf machen aber da bist du mal rein selber schuld ich hab meine Freundin jetz auch nen wneig vernachlässigt dafür geh ich am Sonntag schön mit ihr Essen und so.


----------



## Riane (19. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Haha.. xD


----------



## Materox (19. Juli 2007)

Ja das war blöd von mir. Hoffe sie kann mir doch irgendwie verzeihen. Muss jetzt vorsichtig sein wie ich mich ihr verhalte.

Materox


----------



## zyz (19. Juli 2007)

musst auf jedenfall mit ihr reden und vorallem solltest du dein pc spielen einschränken....nicht ganz aufhören aber halt weniger.
wenn sie dir wirklich so wichtig ist dann fällt es dir auch nicht schwer weniger zu zocken uns stattdessen die zeit mit ihr zu verbringen und zu genießen...

war mal in einer ähnlichen situation hab aber noch grade so die kurve bekommen und bin immer noch mit meiner freundin zusammen ( 2 jahre schon :> )


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2007)

Materox schrieb:


> Ach wenn ich doch nur mehr Zeit mit ihr verbracht hätte wär das alles nicht passiert. Das alles nur wegen meinem Computer.
> Soll ich nicht erstmal telefonieren wie und was sie noch für mich fühlt?
> Schreib das hier ins Buffed Forum weil ich das Problem an meinem Computerspielen liegt und es vielleicht menschen gibt die das selbe erleben / erlebt haben. Hier sind ja viele PC Spieler. Vielleicht bin ich spiele süchtig...
> 
> Materox


Über Spielsucht gab es hier schon einige posts.das mag ich nicht beurteilen ob du spielsüchtig bist,oder einfach nur sehr viel Spass an diesem Spiel hast.weiss ja nicht mal wie oft und wie lange du on bist,aber das ist auch hier gar nicht das Thema...wichtig ist doch nur ob du sie wirklich zurückhaben willst...
deine Frage ob du nicht erstmal mit ihr telefonieren solltest find ich ziemlich irritierend.wenn du sie wirklich vom ganzen Herzen zurück haben willst,erübrigt sich deine lapidare Frage.geh zu ihr hin,rede mit ihr von Angesicht zu Angesicht und sag ihr was du fühlst,basta...
ihr könnt dann auch gemeinsam eine Lösung suchen für ein evtl bestehendes Suchtproblem.erklär ihr auch das es dir wichtig ist Freiheiten zu haben und das du dich nicht eingeengt fühlen willst.wenn sie dich liebt wird si edas verstehen.in jeder Beziehung gillt es Kompromisse zu schliessen.trag du erstma deinen Teil dazu bei...


----------



## Ingerim (19. Juli 2007)

Kann jetz nur von meinem Spielverhalten reden ich spiel am we teilweise 12h da ich ein Nachtaktiver mensch bin und dafür nachts spaziern gehe aber sobald meien Freundin oder nen Kumpel oder so anruft bin ich aus jedem raid draußen und bin weg. 

Aber zu deinem problem. Geh mit ihr auf einem Kaffee frag sie wies ihr geht und so


----------



## Nofel (19. Juli 2007)

Materox schrieb:


> Soll ich nicht erstmal telefonieren wie und was sie noch für mich fühlt?
> Vielleicht bin ich spiele süchtig...



Ne. Direkt mit jemand Sprechen vor allem mit einem Blumenstrauss, etc. wirkt meist mehr.

Denke nicht das du Spiele süchtig bist, aber bestimmt stark gefährdet.


----------



## Topperharly (19. Juli 2007)

schenk ihr doch wow+addon


----------



## Minati (19. Juli 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> schenk ihr doch wow+addon



Das war geschmacklos ...

@ TE: Ich würde nicht mit ihr telefonieren. Das ist das unpersönlichste neben SMS schreiben. Geh zu ihr hin oder trefft euch. Red mit ihr über dein Problem. Sicherlich wird sie irgendwo Verständnis zeigen, aber eine Entschuldigung ist das nicht. Zudem solltest du nicht allzu viel erwarten ... was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll, dass du pessimistisch an die Sache rangehen sollst. Wie gesagt, rede mit ihr ... lass ihr Zeit, über das Gesagte nachzudenken und eng sie damit jetzt aber auch nicht ein.


----------



## Topperharly (19. Juli 2007)

ich weiß aber wenn ich mich so umhöre... beispiel:

als ich vor langer zeit mal auf onyxia gezockt hab und im ts war meinte jemand: "meine freundin meinte entweder ich gehe oder wow." darauf ein andere "und was haste gemacht." darauf wieder der andere: "meine koffer gepackt."

außerdem war das nur ein doofer witz


----------



## Lorille (19. Juli 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Haha.. xD



I won this thread.


----------



## Claudi (20. Juli 2007)

tja... manchmal denke ich doch, dass wir abnormal sind - meine älteste Tochter spielt .. WoW - mein Man spielt ... WoW - ich spiele ... WoW

aber das ist einfach eine Ausnahme, anrufen.. da schliesse ich mich Minati an - ist blöd und unpersönlich - treff sie und rede offen und ehrlich über deine Probleme und Ängste !!!!


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2007)

Hofft Einfach mal das Ihr von der Freundin das bekommt


->   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claudi (20. Juli 2007)

niveaulos soramac ...


----------



## Mardras (20. Juli 2007)

Claudi schrieb:


> niveaulos soramac ...



aber gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S_PePe (20. Juli 2007)

Harter Tabak deine Geschichte! Ich sags mal so, eigentlich wäre es jetzt noch interessant, wie lange ihr beide zusammen ward und die Situation schon so wie beschrieben bestand. Euer Alter könnte sich hierbei vielleicht auch noch auf ein mögliches Vorgehen ebenso auswirken, wie ihr Charakter oder ihre Art mit solchen Themen umzugehen. 
Nur soviel, benutze nicht das Telefon! Schreibe keine Emails oder Sms! Falls du den doch notwendigen Mut nicht aufbringen kannst mit ihr direkt zu sprechen, schreib ihr einen guten altmodischen Brief. Vorallem laß ihr Zeit auf ein mögliches Gespräch oder eben einen Brief zu reagieren! Entscheidungen unter Bedrängnis sind meistens keine gute Basis für einen Neuanfang. 
Egal ob Gespräch oder Brief, überleg dir vorher genau wie du dir die spätere Beziehung vorstellen würdest. Wie du gewährleisten kannst, dass du dich änderst und für wieviel Änderung du wirklich bereit bist! Es hilft nichts ihr zu sagen, dass du dich änderst ohne die Bereitschaft dafür aufzubringen. Versuche darauf eine Antwort zu finden. Dieses wäre meiner Meinung nach die erste Sache die ihr/du klären solltest. Danach beginnt ein weiterer schwieriger Teil, die Schuldbekenntnis. Offensichtlich weißt du ja bereits was du falsch gemacht hast, gebe dies alles zu und bereu es ehrlich, nicht nur im Gespräch. Falls du dich an mehr solcher Momente oder besser noch an die jeweiligen Themen erinnerst, bei denen du ihr nicht genug Nähe und Aufmerksamkeit gewipmet hast, spreche diese einzeln an. Dies würde ihr zumindest zeigen, dass du sie wahrgenommen hast und im nachhinein erkennst, was du falsch gemacht hast. Am Besten wären solche Momente, die sie noch nicht beim Beenden eurer Beziehung genannt habt. 
Dann hoffe ich für euch, dass ihr einen gemeinsamen Kompromiss finden könnt. Nur wie gesagt, lass ihr Zeit damit, besonders falls sie Zeit braucht zum Überdenken. 
Hattet ihr eine Wochenendbeziehung (wegen 2mal Treffen die Woche)? Wenn ja dann fällt der nächste Schritt weg, falls ihr einen gemeinsamen Freundeskreis haben solltet, versteck dich nicht und versuche gelegentlich gemeinsame Aktivitäten einzustreuen. Jedoch ohne sie bei diesen zu belagern, hierbei würde es eher darum gehen, zuu zeigen, dass du mehr machst als Zocken und ihre Nähe suchst.
Wünsch Dir Glück!

Ach so, falls es dich interessiert, ich habe so ein Problem bisher nicht gehabt. Zocke aber auch eher nur gemütlich im midlevel bereich mit random grps, und auch das eher nicht abends. Da treff ich mich lieber mit Freunden/innen und nutze nur solche Abende in der Woche, wo mal nichts geht. Und da ich 6 Jahre Wochenendbeziehung hinter mir habe, gabs zumindest unter der Woche selten Probleme.


----------



## Casionara (20. Juli 2007)

Lol

aus deinem Post liest man herraus das du immer schnell von ihr wegwolltest um wieder Zocken zu können sei froh dann hast nun mehr zeit zum zocken und brauchst sie nich in sinnloses gelaber deiner freundin zu verschwenden!
In der zeit wo du sonst bei ihr warst oder ihr telefoniert habt kannst nun farmen gehen für den nächsten Raid oder halt auch einmal ne zusätzliche ini dazwischenschieben!
Ansonsten mal noch nen Twink anfangen kann auch sehr spassig sein!
Und Menschliche weibchen gibt es ja genug, optimalerweise auch eine die zockt dann iss alles in butter!

Sieh es positiv .. mehr Zeit fürs game

Und btw sie hat dich noch nie belogen *hust* traue niemanden weiter als du ihn werfen kannst!!!!!


----------



## AhLuuum (20. Juli 2007)

WoW trifft Casionaras RL kritisch. Casionaras RL stirbt.


----------



## Tikume (20. Juli 2007)

Kaufen Sie Nachtelfinnen Kostüme - retten Sie rechtzeitig ihre Beziehung.


----------



## Casionara (20. Juli 2007)

RL iss was für Leute die ingame keine Freunde finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CemY (21. Juli 2007)

ich denk auch ma, wenn du sie besuchst oda anrufst, und ihr sagst, dass du dich ändern wirst, sie dir ne chance gibt. weil wegen nem pc verlassen... weiß nich, is nicht das tragischste, deswegen denk ich ma, dass sie dir auch eine zweite chance geben wird. vor allem wenn sie merkt, dass du es wirklich willst


----------



## Dragolok (21. Juli 2007)

Casionara schrieb:


> RL iss was für Leute die ingame keine Freunde finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was bist du den fürn Lackaffe? Für dich ist es wohl schon zu spät. Komm geh in ne Höhle und zocke WoW aber lass uns in Ruhe. Das ist ein ernst zu nehmendes Thema.


----------



## rellikemmiT (21. Juli 2007)

Claudi schrieb:


> tja... manchmal denke ich doch, dass wir abnormal sind - meine älteste Tochter spielt .. WoW - mein Man spielt ... WoW - ich spiele ... WoW



lol das gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da gibts wenigstens kein rumgemecker^^


----------



## Casionara (21. Juli 2007)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Was bist du den fürn Lackaffe? Für dich ist es wohl schon zu spät. Komm geh in ne Höhle und zocke WoW aber lass uns in Ruhe. Das ist ein ernst zu nehmendes Thema.



Ernstzunehmend? weil es jemand nicht auf die bahn bekommt sein leben zu ordnen oder wie? Und nun rumheult weil seine schnalle weg ist. Rofl selbst schuld! Und nun husch ins bettchen Dragolok!


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juli 2007)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Was bist du den fürn Lackaffe? Für dich ist es wohl schon zu spät. Komm geh in ne Höhle und zocke WoW aber lass uns in Ruhe. Das ist ein ernst zu nehmendes Thema.



Benimm dich, sonst piek ich dich mit dem Drohfinger :>


----------



## Lorille (21. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Benimm dich, sonst piek ich dich mit dem Drohfinger :>



Mich piekst du nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Mich piekst du nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist auch bissig wie n Wiesel!

Verdammte Gnome...


----------



## Lorille (21. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Du bist auch bissig wie n Wiesel!
> 
> Verdammte Gnome...



Ich hab übrigens auch eine kleine Schildi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens auch eine kleine Schildi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suiginto (21. Juli 2007)

Ah, ja...gut. Superbeitrag hier, hab ich leider grade erst gesehen weil ich mich vorhin ein wenig darüber ärgern mußte, das Bremen gegen Bayern verloren hat.
Aber das nur am Rande.

Also, mein lieber Materox,
freundlich und liebenswürdig, wie ich nunmal bin, helfe ich Dir natürlich gerne bei Deinem Problem mit Deiner Freundin...Verzeihung, Ex-Freundin.
Zuerstmal finde ich es natürlich _super_, das Du Dich extra, nur um diesen Beitrag hier schreiben zu können, bei buffed.de registriert hast. Viel Dank! Und _interessanterweise_ hast Du Dich nach verfassen und nach einigen Stunden NACH dem verfassen auch schon gar nicht mehr hier angemeldet und verfolgst die Diskussion sicher auch nicht mehr!
Hey, sowas aber auch!
Also entweder bist Du mit Deiner Freundin wieder zusammen und hast Deinen PC aus dem Fenster geworfen und den Internetanschluss gekündigt, oder Du hast inzwischen eine andere kennengelernt, die genauso ehrlich und besonders ist wie Deine letzte Freundin!
Herrgott, wir werden es wohl _nie_ erfahren!
Ich fürchte, meine Neugierde wird mich sicher eines Tages umbringen, wie diese tragische, dramatische Geschichte wohl ausgegangen sein könnte.

So, ich denke, ich mache mir jetzt eine Pizza, schaue etwas DVD und zock dann noch etwas WoW. Und wer weiß, vielleicht werd ich beim zocken darüber nachgrübeln, ob dieser Beitrag wirklich ehrlich gemeint oder einfach nur einer dieser Spielst-auch-Du-zuviel-WoW-Pseudo-Nachdenk-Threads ist.

MfG,
Sui


----------



## Stoffl (21. Juli 2007)

Mein Beileid, aber trotzdem schließe ich mich Lorille an:



Lorille schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut.


----------



## Materox (22. Juli 2007)

Tschuldigung für meine lange abwesenheit ich hätte mich wirklich wieder melden sollen.

Also wir haben uns Freitagabend getroffen aber konnten nicht miteinander reden uns hat beide der Mut gefehlt. Symphatie zwischen uns war vorhanden und zufällige Berührungen inklusive. Aber nichtmehr dieses innige Verhälnis (küssen). Komme mir vor wie am Anfang einer Beziehung wo eine gewisse Distanz herrscht. Sie meinte sie wüsste net wies weitergehen soll mit uns und denkt über uns nach. 
Ma sehen wie das nun weitergeht.

Materox


----------



## Casionara (22. Juli 2007)

sie hat grad nen anderes angebot und wägt ab was ihr mehr bringt bzw wovon sie mehr vorteile hat ^^


----------



## Riane (23. Juli 2007)

Casionara schrieb:


> sie hat grad nen anderes angebot und wägt ab was ihr mehr bringt bzw wovon sie mehr vorteile hat ^^



/signed! 
[ironie] Such dir eine andere freundin. Eine freundin die nicht WoW spielt, ist es eh nicht wert [/ironie off] 

Oder du gehst zu ihr hin und ziehst endlich deinen Stock aus dem Arsch und erzählst dir von deinen Gefühlen, sowie das du dich ändern willst! Wenn du gebückt vor ihr sitzt, kein Wort herausbringst, habt ihr beide nichts davon. Handle, bevor es zu späht ist. Sonst wirst du dir das wohl noch lange vorwerfen, dass du es nicht mal wirklich versucht hast sie zurück zu gewinnen. Du weisst ja selber, was du zu tun hast. Also setze es gefälligst in die Tat um.


----------



## Thront (23. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




frag doch mal den !


----------



## quix (24. Juli 2007)

unsensible bande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würd aber auf keinen fall ZU aufdringlich vorgehen das kann erst recht in die hose gehen (hübsche blümchen wirrken manchmal wunder^^)


----------



## Aurelien (24. Juli 2007)

Hoffe mal das du die Situation irgendwie hinbekommst genügend Vorschläge hast du ja, wüsche dir auf jeden Fall alles gute.


----------



## Ares@nerathor (24. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alter Lori, du bist immer sooooooo fies.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghosar (25. Juli 2007)

Löse dich mal von dem ganzen Suchtgedanken und diesem Kram.

Jetzt denk mal über die Beziehung nach, die IHR (nicht DU) hattet. Eine Beziehung zwischen 2 Menschen ist immer ein Kompromiss. Ihr beide hattet Anforderungen an die Beziehung. Deine wurden wohl erfüllt, wenn du keine Veranlassung zur Änderung der Beziehung gesehen hast. Ihre definitiv nicht.

Überlege dir gut, ob du die Frau zurück haben möchtes und warum. Aus Gewohnheit oder Liebe (ja das große Wort)? Wenn Dir WOW momentan wichtiger ist, nimm es hin wie es ist. Ist sie dir wichtiger, geh auf ihre Bedürfnisse ein, mach ihr aber auch deinen Standpunkt klar. Vielleicht kannst du feste Zeiten vereinbaren, an denen du spielen "darfts"? Natürlich nur wenn sie dich zurück nimmt. Vielleicht kannst du sie ja auch für wow begeistern?

Ich bin mit meiner Frau seit 19 Jahren zusammen. Das einzige was wirklich zusammenschweisst ist REDEN, REDEN und nochmals REDEN.

Ach ja, ich bin 39 Jahres alt.

CU

Ghosar


----------



## Thront (25. Juli 2007)

wow wichtiger als freundin ?

sorry aber: KRANK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghosar (25. Juli 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> wow wichtiger als freundin ?
> 
> sorry aber: KRANK
> 
> ...




Du hast es wohl nicht verstanden. Es geht hier um seinen Gefühlsleben und nicht um Deins. Er muss ich darüber im Klaren sein, was er will! Deshalb hilft nur in sich gehen und darüber klar werden, wo die Prioritäten sind. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass diese gut oder schlecht ist, da ich das auch nicht beurteilen kann. Du schon. Das macht Mut und ist nebenbei noch sehr konstruktiv. 

Ghosar


----------



## Thront (25. Juli 2007)

mensch so hab ichs doch gar nicht gemeint-

aber ich finde es natürlich (und würde mir wünschen wenn andere das auch so sehn) einem lebenspartner mehr zuneigung entgegenzubringen als einem pc-spiel.

wenn man das nicht tut ist es ein anzeichen für unzufriedenheit in einer beziehung.

war nicht bös gemeint


----------



## Szunzu (26. Juli 2007)

Wie fertig muss man eigentlich sein um seine Beziehungsprobelem in einem MMOG-Forum mit wildfremden Menschen zu diskutieren ?


----------



## Ghosar (26. Juli 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> mensch so hab ichs doch gar nicht gemeint-
> 
> aber ich finde es natürlich (und würde mir wünschen wenn andere das auch so sehn) einem lebenspartner mehr zuneigung entgegenzubringen als einem pc-spiel.
> 
> ...




OK, OK. Dann haben wir uns ja alle wieder lieb. Von mir war es auch nicht böse gemeint, denn böse habe ich nicht im Programm.

@ Szunzu

Verzweiflung ist glauch ich eine ganz gute Antriebskraft für sowas. In dieser Rubrik könnten Gleichgesinnte zu finden sein. Deshalb finde ich die Idee nicht ganz abwegig. Ausserdem diskutieren in den Mittagsmagazinen die Leute mehr oder weniger live ihre Problemzonen im Fernsehen. Da ist die Anonymität diese Forum, incl. der Anregung von Gleichgesinnten doch eine wirkliche Alternative.

Ghosar


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2007)

Ghosar schrieb:


> Löse dich mal von dem ganzen Suchtgedanken und diesem Kram.
> 
> Ich bin mit meiner Frau seit 19 Jahren zusammen. Das einzige was wirklich zusammenschweisst ist REDEN, REDEN und nochmals REDEN.
> 
> ...


Hi Ghosar,eigentlich wollte ich zu diesem Thema eigentlich nix mehr schreiben,weil ich dachte mit meinen beiden Beiträgen genug dazu gesagt zu haben,aber da ich einen gleichaltrigen WoW-Spieler hier drin finde,der auch noch gleiche Gedankenansätze hat wie ich,wollte ich dir nochma schreiben,das ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung bin:1.Suchtgedanken erstmal völlig beiseite schieben,Kompromissbereitschaft zeigen und REDEN...ist wirklich so.Schweigen ist der kriechende Tod jeder Beziehung...
ich hoffe das dieses Thema viele der jüngeren Wow-Spieler lesen und sich ihrerseits Gedanken über Liebe im RL und ihrer möglichen Spielsucht machen...


----------



## Szunzu (26. Juli 2007)

Tjo die Leute die Ihre Probleme im Fernsehen diskutieren haben meiner Meinung nach noch ein viel schwerwiegenderes Problem als das welches sie da diskutieren, Geltungsdrang.


----------



## Aurengur (26. Juli 2007)

Es ist immer einfacher mit Fremden zu reden, weil diese meist unvoreingenommener Meinungen sind. 

Das ist der Hintergrund des Postings hier, und sonst nichts. 

@Shadow24 
Reden ist immer gut, aber ab und an können auch durch Gespräche Fronten verhärten. Es ist eher wichtig zu versuchen auch einmal die andere Seite zu sehen, und sich einmal in den Partner hineinzuversetzen, denn erst dadruch versteht man mehr...


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2007)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Es ist immer einfacher mit Fremden zu reden, weil diese meist unvoreingenommener Meinungen sind.
> 
> Das ist der Hintergrund des Postings hier, und sonst nichts.
> 
> ...


Hi Aurengur,klar,du hast recht,man kann auch Probleme zerreden ohne voranzukommen,aber ohne überhaupt ein Gespräch zu suchen wird das Problem nie angegangen...
daher schrieb ich auch von der Kompromissbereitschaft.also den Weg der goldenen Mitte.nicht zu sehr auf seinen Standpunkt beharren,aber sich selbst auch nicht aufgeben.
Und am besten kann man das, wenn man über alles miteinander reden kann.dann staut sich auch kein Ärger auf und belastet die Beziehung weil man den anderen ja auch nicht "weh tun" will und lieber seine Klappe hält...


----------



## Aurengur (26. Juli 2007)

/signed^^


----------



## dimantoR (26. Juli 2007)

Szunzu schrieb:


> Wie fertig muss man eigentlich sein um seine Beziehungsprobelem in einem MMOG-Forum mit wildfremden Menschen zu diskutieren ?



/signed ^^


----------



## Materox (26. Juli 2007)

*löl* ne vom Domian brauch ich keine Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Haben die letzten Tage sehr viel Zeit miteinander verbracht. Kam auch so garnicht dazu am PC zu gamen oder zu surfen.
Naja warn halt etwas Minigolf spielen und dann ist es passiert. Wir haben uns geküsst. Haben uns auch wieder für den Samstag verabredet. Irgendwie haben wir beide noch Gefühle für uns. Konnte ihr auch sagen das es mir leid tut was ich gemacht habe. Sie will nun sehen das ich mich besser und lässt mich nun garnichtmehr spielen. Naja is irgendwie besser so. bekomm ich eben wieder ma Frischluft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Materox


----------



## Casionara (27. Juli 2007)

Frauen fallen in die gleiche Kategorie wie Tapeten und Musikinstrumente: sie mögen interessant sein und stellen zweifellos einen kleinen, aber wichtigen Teil dessen dar, was man gemeinhin als Zivilisation bezeichnet, aber sie sind, wenn man es sich genau überlegt, nicht von wesentlicher Bedeutung!

Rincewind der Zauberer! ^^


----------



## Sartanshexer (29. Juli 2007)

zeige oder sag ihr das was du hier geschrieben hast und versuch n bisschen ehrlicher zu sein dann bekommste se eve. zurück


----------



## Nerak (30. Juli 2007)

Ares@nerathor schrieb:


> Alter Lori, du bist immer sooooooo fies.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<3 Lorille ^^


----------

